# PubMed- Glucose Hydrogen Breath Test for Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth in Children with Abdominal Pain-Related Functional Gastrointestinal Dis



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Glucose Hydrogen Breath Test for Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth in Children with Abdominal Pain-Related Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders.*

J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr. 2014 Nov 17;

Authors: Korterink JJ, Benninga MA, van Wering HM, Deckers-Kocken JM

Abstract
OBJECTIVES:: A potential link between small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO) and abdominal pain related functional gastrointestinal disorders (AP-FGID) has been suggested by symptom similarities and by the reported prevalence of SIBO in children with irritable bowel syndrome and functional abdominal pain. The aim of this study is to evaluate the prevalence of SIBO using the glucose hydrogen breath test (GHBT), in a cohort of Dutch children with AP-FGID fulfilling the Rome III criteria, and to identify potential predictors.
METHODS:: Children aged 6-18 years with AP-FGID fulfilling the ROME III criteria were included. All children underwent a GHBT. SIBO was diagnosed if the fasting breath hydrogen concentration was > 20â€Šppm or if an increase of H2 levels of > 12â€Šppm over the baseline value was measured after ingestion of glucose. Gastrointestinal symptoms were collected using a standardised abdominal pain questionnaire.
RESULTS:: 161 Dutch children with AP-FGID were enrolled. 23 patients (14.3%) were diagnosed with SIBO, as assessed by GHBT. 78% of the children diagnosed with SIBO had fasting hydrogen levels above 20â€Šppm. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) was significantly more found in children with SIBO compared to children without SIBO (pâ€Š=â€Š0.001). An altered defecation pattern (i.e. change in frequency or form of stool) (pâ€Š=â€Š0.013), loss of appetite (pâ€Š=â€Š0.007) and belching (pâ€Š=â€Š0.023) were significantly more found in children with SIBO compared to those without SIBO.
CONCLUSION:: SIBO is present in 14.3% of children presenting with AP-FGID. IBS, altered defecation pattern, loss of appetite and belching were predictors for SIBO in children with AP-FGID.

PMID: 25406525 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

